
OnLive lost: how the paradise of streaming games was undone by one man's ego - pavel_lishin
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/28/3274739/onlive-report
======
rkudeshi
"OnLive never gave up on the iPad app, but deprioritized work as it became
clear that Apple would never approve without getting a piece of the action
itself."

I wonder if this is alluding to Apple's (former?) desire for 30% of all new
subscriptions initiated on an iOS device or something more nefarious?

~~~
Gring
Absolutely.

Also, as said in the article, "broadband in the US is fickle". I wanted to use
it in central europe, as surely did many other, around the world, in south
korea etc - but this is another company that focused in very few locations
(the us and uk), instead of going global early.

Another issue was lack of support for very fast connections, and the bad
quality of the current compression. Even if you had a big pipe (say, 100mbit),
the picture only looked so-so. Use a local xbox or ps3 and you get a much
better - and more fun - experience.

Very sad - but not unsurprising if you look at Perlman's temper.

------
unreal37
Interesting article, but obviously a very skewed perspective.

